# Moldy trusses/framing wood



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Strictly my opinion, I agree with you, I would not want to start off with that as is. If an inspector came in and saw those trusses they would be concerned and looking for why.

As for the block walls, that looks like a terrible start for a finished basement or are you in a warm humid climate?? With the moisture we are seeing in the picture we need more of an explanation as to where this wall is, above or below grade and your climate zone.

Bud


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

------------------- Welcome to the forum!-----------------

That is a lot of mold from the truss plant, ask them, mention a lawyer... unacceptable. A Building Inspector usually wouldn't care...(maybe a private home inspector) IMHO, working 37 years with them. The panel edge clips MAY be a good idea, or not. Builder could be using them for a stronger roof; to make do with a less-rated sheathing-- or a good builder for better roof, read the ink stamp or picture for us... http://www.tecotested.com/techtips/pdf/tt_edgeclips

Are you sure that isn't the copper treatment leeching out when the wood gets really wet?

Gary


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@gary "A Building Inspector usually wouldn't care...(maybe a private home inspector) IMHO, working 37 years with them." I would be very disappointed in any building inspector, who didn't take notice of mold in an attic. Mold is a modern 4 letter word and home owners want to know why it is there.

Trusses are usually built as needed to the specific order requirements but a builder might order them several weeks in advance to be sure they arrive on time. But he should still have cleaned them up before proceeding.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those trusses need to be be treated with a product like this.
http://nisuscorp.com/builders/products/mold-care
Got plans for a finished basement?
No way would I be doing it the way there doing it if it's going to be finished!
How you going to run the needed wiring? 
Where's the vapor barrier?
Where's the room for the insulation?
It would be interesting to see what they did to the outside of that basement wall to water proof it on the outside before back filling, it sure looks wet to me from water coming through the wall.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Bud, " Mold is a modern 4 letter word and home owners want to know why it is there."----------- I agree, a modern concern... in my 32 years of new construction, installing 20-40 trusses on 300-350 houses, a framing/roof inspection was required on each one. I live in a wet or high humidity area in winter and mildew (mold) is common around here. Never has an inspector said anything about mold, contrary to your decades of experience and multiple framing inspections for this same location...  I always wore gloves when handling mildewed studs/trusses since first started framing. In last 10 years, they may now be taking action against the truss plants, lumber yards, IDN. Big difference in what should be and what is -in the real world.

The pictured mildew will dry out and become inactive until another sufficient wet occurrence (roof leak which you would probably see in the ceiling drywall), or it may never bother you being in a dry attic if vented per code. 

Joe, there is white wiring in the two pictured outlets in CMUs. Looks like rain water coming from top of wall as missing joists...

Gary


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I tend to agree with Gary that a building inspector wouldn't "care" unless you can find a little mold as a building code violation. A building inspector's job is to make sure a structure meets code.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi craig,
I'm thinking along the lines of a home inspection where a new buyer is having the home inspected. Current home owner is paying for clean (no mold) framing and if a home inspection sees that clean attic, no problems. But, if they see indications of a prior mold issue, it becomes a dollar issue for the seller. 

The op hasn't returned to give us more details, but if they are in the NW I agree mold might be expected. But the lumber yard I deal with ships those items the same day they are completed and I've never seen mold like that. It isn't terrible and IMO that builder should have eliminated any concerns right from the start. Not a code issue, but a best practices issue.

Bud


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice 180*, 

Gary
PS. maybe you missed this as you read and quoted me from post 3- "A Building Inspector usually wouldn't care...(maybe a private home inspector)"


----------

